# Help!



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

Wow... where did all the other posts go? Anyways I need to help identify many plants so I can keep them in good shape. Just got them over the weekend. Costed me like 20 dollars. Sooo much!

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/ngpri....yahoo.com/ph/[email protected]/my_photos

Sorry, I don't know how to upload images here. But PLEASE help.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Your images are not showing up.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Here are some of them:

0505---???not suitable for submersed growth, I suspect. 
0506---Echinodorus bolivianus or E. quadricostatus
0507-08---Cryptocoryne x willisii??
0509---Myriophyllum heterophyllum
05011---Anubias barteri var. angustifolia
0512-14---Rotala rotundifolia
0515---Bacopa monnieri
0516, 0523---Alternanthera bettzicaiana?? If it is, it should not be submersed.
0518---Eleocharis species
0525---Glossostigma elatinoides.


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks!!! =)
0506-0508 are the same, and 0505 were brought at underwater at Petco. 0525, are they the same as "HC"?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

No, it isn't. "HC" is _Hemianthus callichtroides_ and a very different plant. Check out their information in the Plant Finder.


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

What's the Plant Finder?


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

Nevermind, I just came across it. Thanks again.


----------

